#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  新版申請通過-獸化實驗室

## 狼王白牙

新版申請通過-獸化實驗室

請先了解樂園看版申請細則中,跟看板使用有關的相關規定

版面名稱:獸化實驗室
版面描述:獸化方法、獸化週邊、獸化新聞、獸化議題、獸裝相關討論
用途:專題討論
權限:所有會員均可看見, 註冊會員均可回覆文章

----------

